# goat milk soap question



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

I made up a batch of goat milk soap last week. Now as it cures it is showing visiable signs of white spots. Does anyone know what causes this? I have never had it happen before and this is the recipe that I normally use. The milk that I used was 100% goat milk with cream. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

TIA

Kat


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

milk/cream saponifying before the rest of the oils.


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for answering..... next question... Is it still usable?

Kat


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Not everything that happens in soap-making has a simple explanation. Your blending order can have some influence. What size are the spots? It could be soda-ash or something else.

Madfarmer


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not believe that it is soda ash. It is definitely not an all over "film" and it is completely through the whole batch. I could tell this when I cut the block into bars. My process is adding the lye to completely frozen milk. I do not disolve the lye in water prior to adding milk. This is the exact recipe that I always use and this is the first time it has happened. I am using milk from my own dairy goats (La Mancha). I have read that sometimes adding fragrance oils can do this but that would most definitely not be the case with this batch because I used none. It is perplexing to say the least and makes me wonder what I could/should have done differently.

Kat


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> milk/cream saponifying before the rest of the oils.


Absolutely :rock:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

and sometimes the answer doesn't have to be complicated. Using fresh milk in itself can have so many variables in and of itself. The butterfat content of fresh milk can change during the lactation period and even from what the animal ate & drank that day.


----------

